

The Art of Fooling the Eye (2011) - wormold
http://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/10/art-of-fooling-eye.html

======
NAFV_P
The article mentions 'The Ambassadors' by Hans Holbein The Younger. Around 15
years ago it received some restoration, to replace the restoration work
believed to be performed in the 19th Century. Until the recent work was
completed the skull image was actually incorrect and the illusion did not work
properly.

But then again I'm not surprised, Holbein's portrait sketches show every
individual hair on a subject's head.

------
borkabrak
Interesting all around, for discussion of a technique I haven't been fully
aware of before. The mention of the depiction of lettered documents caused me
some pensive ruminations on the fine detail involved in painting typefaces.

